# Are Patriots On The Way Out?



## JimH52

They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?


----------



## High_Gravity

My Chiefs massacred them and my Chiefs are not very good, thats telling in itself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

High_Gravity said:


> My Chiefs massacred them and my Chiefs are not very good, thats telling in itself.


as i said on a couple other threads,I saw this one coming.I knew the patriots would lose this game.there was never a doubt in my mind.

I knew they would lose but what I never DID see coming was I never expected it to be a blowout like it was.Now that surprised me. I was expecting a score like 24-10 around there. there was never a doubt in my mind they would lose this game.I mean come on,think about it,did any of you honestly expect them to win this game?

why would you think so after they looked so bad just barely beating the chokeland faiders at HOME last week by just one touchdown?  I mean come on,the chokeland faiders have got to be the biggest joke oa team this year yet they almost lose to them? it did not take a genuis to see they would lose this game here in kc.

take a look at this thread,this guy is a pats fan,he actually predicted the patriots would go to the superbowl this year. ever since they played so bad against the raiders though he has been too much of a coward to show his face around here though.

Which NFL Team Has The BEST DEFENSE On Paper This Season US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## HUGGY

If they don't do something immediately about their O-Line they *are* in big trouble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> If they don't do something immediately about their O-Line they *are* in big trouble.


 the ship is sunk,they let all their players go in the off season.this year the ship is sunk.its not like they can just get someone to fill in and start playing great or anything.lol. just have to wait till next year about dreaming on going back to the superbowl.


----------



## hjmick

It happens to every team eventually...


----------



## HUGGY

I'm listening to this Least Coast sports writer rambling on about the AFC and he thinks the Patriots could win their division with a 9-7 or even an 8-8 record. 

Reminds me of Seattle winning the NFC West with a 7-9 record in 2010, not so long ago.


----------



## BlackFlag

Yup I think the Patriots are gonna be doneskies soon.  But they'll still win that awful division this year


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hjmick said:


> It happens to every team eventually...


oh i know that but its sweet that its the cheatriots and that overrated hack Belecheat who was a no name nobody before Brady saved his ass from the toilet.

He was a complete zero and failure while he was at cleveland.all of a sudden brady comes along and rescues his career from the toilet and all of a sudden people regard him as the greatest coach ever.

ESPN always kisses his ass.they never talk about that litttle tidbit.they have to kiss his ass and call him the greatest coach ever so they can get interviews with the team or he wont allow it. my local sports radio show,they WILL talk about that because they dont care what belecheat thinks of them.

Because of Bradys play over the years,he will be in the hall of fame thanks to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BlackFlag said:


> Yup I think the Patriots are gonna be doneskies soon.  But they'll still win that awful division this year


 yeah with how weak that division is they could win it.Im taking miami though since they have already beat them and they played much better against the chokeland faders than they did.


----------



## BlackFlag

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah with how weak that division is they could win it.Im taking miami though since they have already beat them and they played much better against the chokeland faders than they did.



I'd take Miami too except I have this thing about never taking Miami


----------



## antiquity

JimH52 said:


> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?



If you consider the other three teams and their inept quarterbacks in the AFC East......no. 
What is Brady...37....yeah expect this maybe his last season if they don't win their Conference title. Manning at 38 won't be far behind Brady especially if either one gets hurt.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> I'm listening to this Least Coast sports writer rambling on about the AFC and he thinks the Patriots could win their division with a 9-7 or even an 8-8 record.
> 
> Reminds me of Seattle winning the NFC West with a 7-9 record in 2010, not so long ago.



I watched a replay of the 2010 playoff game against New Orleans last night on ESPN2 and I still get a tingle when they show Lynch's 67 yard run to clinch the win. They showed it about 10-12 times from different angles and Saints players reaction to it. Terry Porter who got push to the ground with a stiff arm was one of those who was interviewed and said it was one of greatest runs he has ever seen. That day the Beast emerged.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I'm listening to this Least Coast sports writer rambling on about the AFC and he thinks the Patriots could win their division with a 9-7 or even an 8-8 record.
> 
> Reminds me of Seattle winning the NFC West with a 7-9 record in 2010, not so long ago.


 
yeah history could repeat itself here.


----------



## HUGGY

Been cruisin through a few posts over at the Patriot's boards..

Those guys are all over the map on why they suck so bad..  Most agree with me that it is their O-Line that has let them down.

THAT leads to the GM wich leads straight to Belichic.  There are actually some Pats fans that are calling for the coach's replacement.

I guess those three Lombardis can only buy a guy just so much time..


----------



## rightwinger

Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East

I don't think this year will be any different


----------



## Rocko

JimH52 said:


> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?



I certainly hope so. I have a feeling Brady is done, but I'm still not taking him lightly at this point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different


 I wouldnt expect anything less from you. sorry your hero Belecheats glory days are over with. even the national sportscasters are saying this team is no longer good anymore. they never said that in the past.all they ever said when they got off to a bad start is they were struggling and wondering if they could turn things around.you obviously have not watched any of their games this year otherwise you would know just how bad they are now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Been cruisin through a few posts over at the Patriot's boards..
> 
> Those guys are all over the map on why they suck so bad..  Most agree with me that it is their O-Line that has let them down.
> 
> THAT leads to the GM wich leads straight to Belichic.  There are actually some Pats fans that are calling for the coach's replacement.
> 
> I guess those three Lombardis can only buy a guy just so much time..


 they pretty much realise it was Brady that saved Belecheats career from the toilet.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect anything less from you. sorry your hero Belecheats glory days are over with. even the national sportscasters are saying this team is no longer good anymore. they never said that in the past.all they ever said when they got off to a bad start is they were struggling and wondering if they could turn things around.you obviously have not watched any of their games this year otherwise you would know just how bad they are now.
Click to expand...

12 years straight of Patriot AFC east titles will do that

If the Dolphins, Bills or Jets showed any signs of life, I would be worried. But none has the ability to go 8-8.  Pats will win with 9 or 10 wins


----------



## Zander

the Pats are still better than the Dolphins, Bills, and Jets. That is all that matters.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect anything less from you. sorry your hero Belecheats glory days are over with. even the national sportscasters are saying this team is no longer good anymore. they never said that in the past.all they ever said when they got off to a bad start is they were struggling and wondering if they could turn things around.you obviously have not watched any of their games this year otherwise you would know just how bad they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 years straight of Patriot AFC east titles will do that
> 
> If the Dolphins, Bills or Jets showed any signs of life, I would be worried. But none has the ability to go 8-8.  Pats will win with 9 or 10 wins
Click to expand...

 
Everyone knows that but did you know that GEICO can save you $150 for 15 minutes of your time?


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different



I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....


----------



## namvet

he got his ass taken to the wood shed by KC. I was hoping they would pile it on. role up a big score


----------



## rightwinger

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
Click to expand...

It will be the same for the Pats as in other years

They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
Click to expand...


The problem is too great to overcome because the Patriots lost too many of their good players to free agency. Look who the Broncos picked up by that process. that used to be Patriots just to name one team.. New England seem to dump players to free up money and ended up making some bad deals in the process.


----------



## rightwinger

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is too great to overcome because the Patriots lost too many of their good players to free agency. Look who the Broncos picked up by that process. that used to be Patriots just to name one team.. New England seem to dump players to free up money and ended up making some bad deals in the process.
Click to expand...

As usual, the Pats will have the whole season to figure things out. Who is gunna beat them?  Jets, Bills, Fins?


----------



## Papageorgio

I think the Pats looked terrible last week, however until they lose the AFC East, I will still pick them to win the division.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect anything less from you. sorry your hero Belecheats glory days are over with. even the national sportscasters are saying this team is no longer good anymore. they never said that in the past.all they ever said when they got off to a bad start is they were struggling and wondering if they could turn things around.you obviously have not watched any of their games this year otherwise you would know just how bad they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 years straight of Patriot AFC east titles will do that
> 
> If the Dolphins, Bills or Jets showed any signs of life, I would be worried. But none has the ability to go 8-8.  Pats will win with 9 or 10 wins
Click to expand...

 as i said before,the division is so week i dont doubt they could still win it going 7-9 or 8-8.Huggy remembers too well when his seahawks made the playoffs and won the division with a 7-9 record so yeah it could happen. with that week division that record will be good enough.lol but its a guarantee though they will be one and done once they get there cause unlike the seahawks were back then,THEY arent rebuilding.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is too great to overcome because the Patriots lost too many of their good players to free agency. Look who the Broncos picked up by that process. that used to be Patriots just to name one team.. New England seem to dump players to free up money and ended up making some bad deals in the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, the Pats will have the whole season to figure things out. Who is gunna beat them?  Jets, Bills, Fins?
Click to expand...

 
like i said, with that week division and those week teams,i could see them going 7-9 winning the division  and making the playoffs but they will be one and done when they get there though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
Click to expand...

sorry to burst your bubble but they were NEVER horrible like this  in any of their years and your dreaming if you think they wont be one and done in the playoffs this year.even tom brady is throwing in the towel.ESPN last night reported that he told the boston radio station out there they dont have an offense that can compete at a high level. if thats not throwing in the towel and admitting your season is done,i dont know what is.

Brady has NEVER spoken like that before.Even he is seeing the writing on the wall that their season is over with,as far as having a winning season that is.lets see,Brady is now admitting they dont have an offense that is competieve in the NFL,how does he hope to win the rest of the way, with the defense? Its just as bad. Brady knows when you almost lose at home to the chokeland faiders and get blown out by the kansas city clowns,that you're a bad team. He isnt trying to sugercoat it.lol.

the fact they got blown out by the kansas city clowns,i can just imiagine what the undefeated bengals are going to do to them next week. they look like  an even much better team this year than last year.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt expect anything less from you. sorry your hero Belecheats glory days are over with. even the national sportscasters are saying this team is no longer good anymore. they never said that in the past.all they ever said when they got off to a bad start is they were struggling and wondering if they could turn things around.you obviously have not watched any of their games this year otherwise you would know just how bad they are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 years straight of Patriot AFC east titles will do that
> 
> If the Dolphins, Bills or Jets showed any signs of life, I would be worried. But none has the ability to go 8-8.  Pats will win with 9 or 10 wins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i said before,the division is so week i dont doubt they could still win it going 7-9 or 8-8.Huggy remembers too well when his seahawks made the playoffs and won the division with a 7-9 record so yeah it could happen. with that week division that record will be good enough.lol but its a guarantee though they will be one and done once they get there cause unlike the seahawks were back then,THEY arent rebuilding.
Click to expand...

 
I would enjoy listening to Brady whine about the Patriots.

What station or link?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I didnt hear him personally talk of it.I just saw the words flashed across the bottom of the screen that he said that on their radio show on ESPN while watching the pirates game last night.


----------



## Toro

Yes. 

The window has closed.


----------



## HUGGY

I just discovered an excellent source for Patriots news stories.

New England Patriots News Up to the minute team news from the local media.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Yes.
> 
> The window has closed.


Better get rightwinger and valerie their crying towels.they're in denial.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I'd say its pretty safe to say the pats are done.LAST year when they went to cincinatti on the ROAD to face the bengals,they were favored to win that game.this year having a HOME game against them,the bengals are favored.the tide has turned.this will be the second week in a row they will get humiliated on prime time tv before a national audience.


----------



## HUGGY

Brady is set for life after football.  The details of his net worth are vague ...somewhere between 120-700 million with a recent advertising endorsement that is listed by forbes to have incresed his value between the 400-700 million I mentioned.

The reason I bring this up is that it is obvious Brady isn't playing "hungry" anymore.  He is no dummy and the writing has been clearly on the wall that the Pats have been slack on maintaining the quality of the O-Line. 

I'm not sure why this is...but here is a thought..perhaps the owners are just cashing in and preparing to sell the franchise.


----------



## Mr. H.

I went to the same school as Garoppolo. 40 years ago LOL.
For a small university, they've turned out some decent talent over the years in both players and coaching staff.


----------



## HUGGY

JimH52 said:


> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?


 

Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.

Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post

34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.


----------



## Papageorgio

Impressive show for the Pats, I wonder if they are going to be able to build on this win or if it is just a flash because it is Cincinnati.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The window has closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Better get rightwinger and valerie their crying towels.they're in denial.
Click to expand...

 
Looked like the mighty Bengals who are crying after a nationally televised spanking

Reports of Brady and the Patriots demise are grossly premature


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
Click to expand...

 
yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.

apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.

Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.

The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.

the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.

the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.

the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..

as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.

the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.


----------



## B. Kidd

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The window has closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Better get rightwinger and valerie their crying towels.they're in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looked like the mighty Bengals who are crying after a nationally televised spanking
> 
> Reports of Brady and the Patriots demise are grossly premature
Click to expand...


Agree. 
Alot of NFL fans on this board have a bad case of last-game-itis...........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

if anybody had any doubts the pats are on their way out those doubts should have been erased thursday night.lol

they almost blew this game at HOME no less to the NEW YORK JETS!!! were talking about the jets here,who has probably taken away the honor from the raiders as the worst team in the NFL now the facts the raiders lost to the chargers by only a field goal.

the pats nearly lost at HOME ealrier this year to the chokeland faiders beating them by only a field goal,now they just barely beat the jets at home!!! face it pat fans. their done.wait to they face some GOOD teams down the road.

sorry destorying the BUNGLES on monday nigght and then beating the bills on the road the next week is harly impressive.the BUNGLES always choke in big games having an 0-3 record in the playoffs and hate prime time football having a miserable record of just 3-14 and that timespan under marvin lewis.  and the bills were playing with a journeyman quarterback and how many games have the bills won this year? their done.

like i said before,with their weak division they have,they'll probably win it but thats not saying much,if they make it that far to the playoffs they'll be one and done.


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
Click to expand...

 
Once again, predictions of the Patriots demise are grossly premature

Give Belechick time and he works out his weaknesses. How many are back on the Patriot bandwagon?


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> if anybody had any doubts the pats are on their way out those doubts should have been erased thursday night.lol
> 
> they almost blew this game at HOME no less to the NEW YORK JETS!!! were talking about the jets here,who has probably taken away the honor from the raiders as the worst team in the NFL now the facts the raiders lost to the chargers by only a field goal.
> 
> the pats nearly lost at HOME ealrier this year to the chokeland faiders beating them by only a field goal,now they just barely beat the jets at home!!! face it pat fans. their done.wait to they face some GOOD teams down the road.
> 
> sorry destorying the BUNGLES on monday nigght and then beating the bills on the road the next week is harly impressive.the BUNGLES always choke in big games having an 0-3 record in the playoffs and hate prime time football having a miserable record of just 3-14 and that timespan under marvin lewis.  and the bills were playing with a journeyman quarterback and how many games have the bills won this year? their done.
> 
> like i said before,with their weak division they have,they'll probably win it but thats not saying much,if they make it that far to the playoffs they'll be one and done.



At least we know you don't know football, just bias.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## B. Kidd

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, predictions of the Patriots demise are grossly premature
> 
> Give Belechick time and he works out his weaknesses. How many are back on the Patriot bandwagon?
Click to expand...


A BIG 10-4 to that! Belechick usually does by mid-season.


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots have a way of working out their bugs and still winning the AFC East
> 
> I don't think this year will be any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but for different reasons...who in the AFC East can come thru to dethrone the Pats? The Bills changing quarterbacks after a couple of weeks? nope...How about the Jets who don't have a quarterback and no real backup....nope. Maybe Miami who has given up more points then they have scored and Tannehill who is very timid? Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be the same for the Pats as in other years
> 
> They retool in the offseason, they look horrible to start the season, everyone predicts their demise and then the Pats go on to win the east
> One playoff win at home and they are in the AFC championship again
Click to expand...

 
Pats humiliate another AFC "contender"

Where people were writing them off early, they are now talking Superbowl


----------



## Papageorgio

The Pats seem like the strongest team in the AFC right now, will they be in six weeks, hard to say. Denver looked terrible yesterday. Cincinnati was the one to beat earlier this year. Things in this league change fast.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
Click to expand...


  What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?


----------



## JimH52

ChrisL said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
Click to expand...


They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.


----------



## ChrisL

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
Click to expand...


Yes, but my post was specifically to 9/11 because he's always bad mouthing the Pats.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
Click to expand...


I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason
Click to expand...


Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.

 I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.

a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
Click to expand...


You're a donkey, or more accurately, a jackass.


----------



## JimH52

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
Click to expand...


Not sure if the Card will go far into the playoffs.  With Palmer gone, they drop a notch in my opinion.  Yes, they will in all likelihood make the playoffs.  But that may be the end of the line....IMHO


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
Click to expand...


The Kansas City Clowns, isn't that what you called them last week? Now, they could be in the Super Bowl? LOL! 

I really think you are nuts, you jump off and on more bandwagons than anyone I know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Card will go far into the playoffs.  With Palmer gone, they drop a notch in my opinion.  Yes, they will in all likelihood make the playoffs.  But that may be the end of the line....IMHO
Click to expand...

 
agreed.stanton is a good backup though and their defense is good enough i think to take them to the NFC title game.you look at all the teams in the NFC with the best records.the cards,eagles,cowboys,lions and packers.well the cowboys and eagles both starting quarterbacks are hurt with one playing hurt so i dont see them going far,then there is the lions who lost to the cards with stanton at quarterback.

I just dont see it any other way than the cards and packs squaring off at Lambaugh field in green bay with the packers going on to the superbowl to win it all. the cards arent going to win the rest of their games this season,thats not going to happen.


----------



## Toro

I picked them to win the Super Bowl this year.

I'm always wrong though.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!
Click to expand...



Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......
Click to expand...


There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> I picked them to win the Super Bowl this year.
> 
> I'm always wrong though.



Well you should change your pick!


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
Click to expand...



hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???


----------



## Papageorgio

I still think Denver has a real shot, also Green Bay, however every week we are all looking at other teams.

Seattle, Dallas, Green Bay, Arizona, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Denver, New England, all have been favorites at one time this year. 11 weeks, 9 favorites, we will all change our minds between now and then.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
Click to expand...


Red, white and blue, silly!


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a dallas fan for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
Click to expand...


oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I do like to make fun of Tony Romo though!    That's always fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
Click to expand...


You poor baby!


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see,  I thought I noticed a big star on the fence in your profile pic.   I havnt paid much attention to the Romo saga these days,  he almost made it you know......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
Click to expand...



Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that 
pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need 
to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
Click to expand...

 
Can you possibly be more of a flip-flopper?

Pats in the Superbowl, Pats and Brady washed up, see...I was right about the Pats
Seahawks probably go undefeated, repeat as champs, Seahawks suck and won't make the playoffs


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you possibly be more of a flip-flopper?
> 
> Pats in the Superbowl, Pats and Brady washed up, see...I was right about the Pats
> Sehawks probably go undefeated, repeat as champs, Seahawks suck and won't make the playoffs
Click to expand...


He must have a split personality or something.    Imagine the fighting that goes on inside of his head.  No wonder he's so confused.  Poor little thing!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
Click to expand...

 
yeah that was easily by far the worst NON CALL by officials in NFL history saying it was not a fumble.it was so obvious to any thinking person it was a fumble.biggest bullshit call ever. if that game had been played in oakland no way in hell would the refs have not ruled it a fumble.they were just afraid of not getting out alive if they made the correct call that it was a fumble so they didnt make the correct call.

It was sweet the next year though getting revenge against them on a monday night game beating them in oakland.the signs fans held on to the walls that said IT WAS A FUMBLE were so correct.that non call by the officials changed everything in that game,the players got deflated after that,they said they knew they were going to lose at that point.

it was depressing at the time but it actually turned out to be a good thing in the end,for me anyways.had the raiders won that game,they would have lost the superbowl to the saint louis LAMBS.I refuse to say the name rams unless the words los angeles are in front of it. they went from my favorite team to being my most hated team when they left LA so I was a happy camper to see the pats beat them.

the raiders never would have beat them,their defensive coordinater they had chuck bresnanhan was an idiot,the raiders got to the superbowl that year DESPITE him not because of him.Kurt warner and that team in saint louis,would have torched that raiders defense.

speaking of how the rams were my favorite team when they were in LA- i switched to the chargers after they left,the chargers are about to become my second favorite NFL team with the rams being my favorite again cause they are going back to LA next year.hope you can jon this thread and read my posts i been posing with facts that they are going back to LA next year.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

I dont care if they do what your raiders look like they are going to do this year,go 0-16. I just want them back in LA.they could go 0-16 like your raiders are going to do this year and that wont make any difference with me,i will just be so happy to have them back  that that alone will make it fun for me to cheer them on each week.I wont miss a game of theirs next year and will travel to california from here in the midwest to be at their home opener as well. playing as bad as the raiders are for the next several years wont make one bit of difference to me,i will just be happy to FINALLY have them back in LA where they belong. this will be even much bigger news that when the raiders came back to oaklandwhere they belong because the raiders at least were still in the same state when they left oakland where the rams moved clear across the country.the rams coming back to LA will be such big news it'll probably be on the font pages of the sports pages in the papers every day for the whole year next year.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
Click to expand...


Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.


----------



## Papageorgio

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yellow star, but it's not a Dallas star.  I didn't even realize that before.    My God, I'm going to have to take that down and paint it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
Click to expand...


Worst non-call evah. It still pisses me off to this day.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
Click to expand...



well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,


----------



## Yarddog

9/11 inside job said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was easily by far the worst NON CALL by officials in NFL history saying it was not a fumble.it was so obvious to any thinking person it was a fumble.biggest bullshit call ever. if that game had been played in oakland no way in hell would the refs have not ruled it a fumble.they were just afraid of not getting out alive if they made the correct call that it was a fumble so they didnt make the correct call.
> 
> It was sweet the next year though getting revenge against them on a monday night game beating them in oakland.the signs fans held on to the walls that said IT WAS A FUMBLE were so correct.that non call by the officials changed everything in that game,the players got deflated after that,they said they knew they were going to lose at that point.
> 
> it was depressing at the time but it actually turned out to be a good thing in the end,for me anyways.had the raiders won that game,they would have lost the superbowl to the saint louis LAMBS.I refuse to say the name rams unless the words los angeles are in front of it. they went from my favorite team to being my most hated team when they left LA so I was a happy camper to see the pats beat them.
> 
> the raiders never would have beat them,their defensive coordinater they had chuck bresnanhan was an idiot,the raiders got to the superbowl that year DESPITE him not because of him.Kurt warner and that team in saint louis,would have torched that raiders defense.
> 
> speaking of how the rams were my favorite team when they were in LA- i switched to the chargers after they left,the chargers are about to become my second favorite NFL team with the rams being my favorite again cause they are going back to LA next year.hope you can jon this thread and read my posts i been posing with facts that they are going back to LA next year.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I dont care if they do what your raiders look like they are going to do this year,go 0-16. I just want them back in LA.they could go 0-16 like your raiders are going to do this year and that wont make any difference with me,i will just be so happy to have them back  that that alone will make it fun for me to cheer them on each week.I wont miss a game of theirs next year and will travel to california from here in the midwest to be at their home opener as well. playing as bad as the raiders are for the next several years wont make one bit of difference to me,i will just be happy to FINALLY have them back in LA where they belong. this will be even much bigger news that when the raiders came back to oaklandwhere they belong because the raiders at least were still in the same state when they left oakland where the rams moved clear across the country.the rams coming back to LA will be such big news it'll probably be on the font pages of the sports pages in the papers every day for the whole year next year.
Click to expand...



Naww  man we are going to win a game this year!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
Click to expand...


Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.
Click to expand...



yep I remember wayyy back when I was a kid who was it Grogan As QB?


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep I remember wayyy back when I was a kid who was it Grogan As QB?
Click to expand...


I think so.  I'm not sure.  I only really remember Bledsoe.  Grogan would be from when I was just a little kid and didn't really watch football much, so I don't remember him at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep I remember wayyy back when I was a kid who was it Grogan As QB?
Click to expand...


Was there someone in between Grogan and Bledsoe?


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Oops!  That doesn't sound very good!    Well, you know what I mean!


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep I remember wayyy back when I was a kid who was it Grogan As QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there someone in between Grogan and Bledsoe?
Click to expand...



OH Noo  I cant believe you said that!!!    are you sure this is the right forum for this type of thing??  

Gives another meaning to Fantasy Football I guess,   keep up the good work Chris

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no matter, Brady is an excellent and a smart QB.  There is no denying that.    It's not just Brady that makes the Pats a good team though.  It's the team and how well they click.  There are so many times when I'm like, what in the hell is Bill thinking, why would he get rid of so-and-so?  I was quite pissed when they got rid of Welker for example, but Bill seems to know a lot better than I about what makes a football team work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep I remember wayyy back when I was a kid who was it Grogan As QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there someone in between Grogan and Bledsoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH Noo  I cant believe you said that!!!    are you sure this is the right forum for this type of thing??
> 
> Gives another meaning to Fantasy Football I guess,   keep up the good work Chris
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


But you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, enjoy the good time as long as you got them, were still wandering in the wilderness over here.  When you lose your way,its awful hard to find the way back.  Things never seemed the same to me when we lost out All Pro center Barrett Robbins on the eve of the 2002 superbowl ( think it was that year with Tampa Bay) when he came down with a case of Bi-Polar syndrome.   Damn,  cause he was the anchor of the offensive line and was really solid up to then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks    The Patriots weren't always good though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep I remember wayyy back when I was a kid who was it Grogan As QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there someone in between Grogan and Bledsoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH Noo  I cant believe you said that!!!    are you sure this is the right forum for this type of thing??
> 
> Gives another meaning to Fantasy Football I guess,   keep up the good work Chris
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you didn't answer my question.
Click to expand...



Uhhhmmmm   no, I think no one could ever seperate them


----------



## Yarddog

Just Kidding..... there were a few others


----------



## Yarddog

Tony Eason, Doug Flutie and Marc Wilson  i think there was someone else


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> Tony Eason, Doug Flutie and Marc Wilson  i think there was someone else



Oh yeah!  I think I might barely remember when Doug Flutie played.  He didn't play very long though, I don't think.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Eason, Doug Flutie and Marc Wilson  i think there was someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!  I think I might barely remember when Doug Flutie played.  He didn't play very long though, I don't think.
Click to expand...




Yeah he was on the Bills for a while and in the Canadian Leauge i think,  he was a great player.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.  Brady is surgically dismembering the Bengals this evening.  The Pats defense is making the Cincinnati and Andy Dalton in particular look foolish.
> 
> Pats scored 2 TDs while I was writing this post
> 
> 34-10 with 6 minutes to play in the 3rd period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it looks like the cheatriots have at the moment saved their season from being a disaster.
> 
> apparently the Bungles are not near as good a team as their record indicates.I thought this was the year they had finally turned the corner and were going to be a seriousplayoff  contender but they revert back to their old form and become the Bungles again.
> 
> Last night they showed why they have earned the nickname the Bungles over the the last couple decades. wow the Bungles are afraid of prime time and go into panic mode the same way peyton manning does in big games.One of the statistics they brought up last night about them I was aware of.the other one I wasnt.
> 
> The one they brought up i was aware of is that in the Marvin Lewis/andy dalton era,they are winless in playoff games with an 0-3 record.the one i was NOT aware of is that also in that timespan they are 3-13 in prime time games.yikes!!!! this team obviously does not like playing under the bright lights in prime time.
> 
> the bungles were the perfect antidote to the pats ills.what better team to have them play against a week later  than a team that obviously hates playing in prime time.
> 
> the Bungles three wins all came against creampuff teams -the falcons at home,titans at home and ravens on the road so they have still failed to eastablish themselves as serious playoff contenders.
> 
> the pats were fortunate that this game was a home game.they play a lot better at home.I remember last year they had a good record for home games going 7-1 where they were not good on the road at all with just a 500 record going 4-4..
> 
> as usual,the bungles choke in a big game where they could have proven themselves as a serious playoff contender and they can count on being one and done once they get to the playoffs again.
> 
> the bungles clearly did not show up to play.Brady threw a pass in the first quarter that SHOULD have been intercepted.how that defender dropped the ball and had butter fingers is beyond me.and one of the bungles receivers had butter fingers as well dropping an easy pass that would have been a touchdown.yep the bungles self destructed in another big game as usuaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What now?  The Pats are 8 and 2.  Still going to bad mouth them and give credit to the other team when they win games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the best in the AFC for now, no doubt.  Any team is one injury away from disaster.  The season is far from over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks like my earlier season prediction before the season began is going to be the more accurate one.Tom Brady has a rare talent for getting all the players around him to be better players than they are,if their are average,he makes them good,if they are good,he makes them great.He's got them playing for him now.
> 
> I said back then before the season began  that the AFC is so weak that the pats would be in the AFC title game against the donkeys again but the donkeys arent going to make it that far,they are great at home but as seen with the pats and rams games,they are very vulnerable on the road.now with key injurys to two of their starting wide recievers and their running back,they have too many key injurys to overcome this year.they didnt suffer major injurys like that down the stretch run last year.The pats are indeed the best team in the AFC.If they get homefield advantage they will be in the superbowl.
> 
> a team that could surprise everybody in be in the superbowl as well is the chiefs.if they finish with the same record of the pats,they would have homefiled advantage and they are tough to beat at home as the patriots found out. The two best teams in the NFL though are in the NFC.the NFC title game will probably be between the cards and packers.that will be the real superbowl,the packers look unstoppable right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you possibly be more of a flip-flopper?
> 
> Pats in the Superbowl, Pats and Brady washed up, see...I was right about the Pats
> Seahawks probably go undefeated, repeat as champs, Seahawks suck and won't make the playoffs
Click to expand...

 
at least  unlike with you,"I" can admit when im wrong,something you might want to try and do sometime once in your life instead of resorting to making up outright lies when you have been proven wrong and know your cornered..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. yes maybe paint it silver and black???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was easily by far the worst NON CALL by officials in NFL history saying it was not a fumble.it was so obvious to any thinking person it was a fumble.biggest bullshit call ever. if that game had been played in oakland no way in hell would the refs have not ruled it a fumble.they were just afraid of not getting out alive if they made the correct call that it was a fumble so they didnt make the correct call.
> 
> It was sweet the next year though getting revenge against them on a monday night game beating them in oakland.the signs fans held on to the walls that said IT WAS A FUMBLE were so correct.that non call by the officials changed everything in that game,the players got deflated after that,they said they knew they were going to lose at that point.
> 
> it was depressing at the time but it actually turned out to be a good thing in the end,for me anyways.had the raiders won that game,they would have lost the superbowl to the saint louis LAMBS.I refuse to say the name rams unless the words los angeles are in front of it. they went from my favorite team to being my most hated team when they left LA so I was a happy camper to see the pats beat them.
> 
> the raiders never would have beat them,their defensive coordinater they had chuck bresnanhan was an idiot,the raiders got to the superbowl that year DESPITE him not because of him.Kurt warner and that team in saint louis,would have torched that raiders defense.
> 
> speaking of how the rams were my favorite team when they were in LA- i switched to the chargers after they left,the chargers are about to become my second favorite NFL team with the rams being my favorite again cause they are going back to LA next year.hope you can jon this thread and read my posts i been posing with facts that they are going back to LA next year.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I dont care if they do what your raiders look like they are going to do this year,go 0-16. I just want them back in LA.they could go 0-16 like your raiders are going to do this year and that wont make any difference with me,i will just be so happy to have them back  that that alone will make it fun for me to cheer them on each week.I wont miss a game of theirs next year and will travel to california from here in the midwest to be at their home opener as well. playing as bad as the raiders are for the next several years wont make one bit of difference to me,i will just be happy to FINALLY have them back in LA where they belong. this will be even much bigger news that when the raiders came back to oaklandwhere they belong because the raiders at least were still in the same state when they left oakland where the rams moved clear across the country.the rams coming back to LA will be such big news it'll probably be on the font pages of the sports pages in the papers every day for the whole year next year.
Click to expand...

 
hey yarddog,arent you going to comment on this post here of mine?this was just for you after all.


----------



## Yarddog

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white and blue, silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was easily by far the worst NON CALL by officials in NFL history saying it was not a fumble.it was so obvious to any thinking person it was a fumble.biggest bullshit call ever. if that game had been played in oakland no way in hell would the refs have not ruled it a fumble.they were just afraid of not getting out alive if they made the correct call that it was a fumble so they didnt make the correct call.
> 
> It was sweet the next year though getting revenge against them on a monday night game beating them in oakland.the signs fans held on to the walls that said IT WAS A FUMBLE were so correct.that non call by the officials changed everything in that game,the players got deflated after that,they said they knew they were going to lose at that point.
> 
> it was depressing at the time but it actually turned out to be a good thing in the end,for me anyways.had the raiders won that game,they would have lost the superbowl to the saint louis LAMBS.I refuse to say the name rams unless the words los angeles are in front of it. they went from my favorite team to being my most hated team when they left LA so I was a happy camper to see the pats beat them.
> 
> the raiders never would have beat them,their defensive coordinater they had chuck bresnanhan was an idiot,the raiders got to the superbowl that year DESPITE him not because of him.Kurt warner and that team in saint louis,would have torched that raiders defense.
> 
> speaking of how the rams were my favorite team when they were in LA- i switched to the chargers after they left,the chargers are about to become my second favorite NFL team with the rams being my favorite again cause they are going back to LA next year.hope you can jon this thread and read my posts i been posing with facts that they are going back to LA next year.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I dont care if they do what your raiders look like they are going to do this year,go 0-16. I just want them back in LA.they could go 0-16 like your raiders are going to do this year and that wont make any difference with me,i will just be so happy to have them back  that that alone will make it fun for me to cheer them on each week.I wont miss a game of theirs next year and will travel to california from here in the midwest to be at their home opener as well. playing as bad as the raiders are for the next several years wont make one bit of difference to me,i will just be happy to FINALLY have them back in LA where they belong. this will be even much bigger news that when the raiders came back to oaklandwhere they belong because the raiders at least were still in the same state when they left oakland where the rams moved clear across the country.the rams coming back to LA will be such big news it'll probably be on the font pages of the sports pages in the papers every day for the whole year next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey yarddog,arent you going to comment on this post here of mine?this was just for you after all.
Click to expand...




hey, sorry I cant catch them all,  Ive been working a lot,   well hey the Raiders just won a game,  So the Rams back in LA?  hey why not?  St Louis is not such a great place these days


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I guess the Patriots have answered the OP question.  That would be a big fat NO!  They have been kicking butts and taking names!    I don't know if I said that right, but you know what I mean!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yarddog said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> oMG.    Ur one of them.  Hey ain't you tired of winning yet????    Welcome to Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know how you get your emicons to do that,  but,   flip back to 2001, snow storm, Woodson sacking Brady on 4th down, ... fumble,
> yes it was a FUMBLE! that call still gets me to this day.  Auuuuuu   did those refs have it out for AL or were they just that dumb?  that
> pretty muched launched Bradys career.   Thats ok though, you got Brady,  we got ol AL in our hearts forever !    speaking of which, i need
> to go take some ant-acid.   signing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that was easily by far the worst NON CALL by officials in NFL history saying it was not a fumble.it was so obvious to any thinking person it was a fumble.biggest bullshit call ever. if that game had been played in oakland no way in hell would the refs have not ruled it a fumble.they were just afraid of not getting out alive if they made the correct call that it was a fumble so they didnt make the correct call.
> 
> It was sweet the next year though getting revenge against them on a monday night game beating them in oakland.the signs fans held on to the walls that said IT WAS A FUMBLE were so correct.that non call by the officials changed everything in that game,the players got deflated after that,they said they knew they were going to lose at that point.
> 
> it was depressing at the time but it actually turned out to be a good thing in the end,for me anyways.had the raiders won that game,they would have lost the superbowl to the saint louis LAMBS.I refuse to say the name rams unless the words los angeles are in front of it. they went from my favorite team to being my most hated team when they left LA so I was a happy camper to see the pats beat them.
> 
> the raiders never would have beat them,their defensive coordinater they had chuck bresnanhan was an idiot,the raiders got to the superbowl that year DESPITE him not because of him.Kurt warner and that team in saint louis,would have torched that raiders defense.
> 
> speaking of how the rams were my favorite team when they were in LA- i switched to the chargers after they left,the chargers are about to become my second favorite NFL team with the rams being my favorite again cause they are going back to LA next year.hope you can jon this thread and read my posts i been posing with facts that they are going back to LA next year.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I dont care if they do what your raiders look like they are going to do this year,go 0-16. I just want them back in LA.they could go 0-16 like your raiders are going to do this year and that wont make any difference with me,i will just be so happy to have them back  that that alone will make it fun for me to cheer them on each week.I wont miss a game of theirs next year and will travel to california from here in the midwest to be at their home opener as well. playing as bad as the raiders are for the next several years wont make one bit of difference to me,i will just be happy to FINALLY have them back in LA where they belong. this will be even much bigger news that when the raiders came back to oaklandwhere they belong because the raiders at least were still in the same state when they left oakland where the rams moved clear across the country.the rams coming back to LA will be such big news it'll probably be on the font pages of the sports pages in the papers every day for the whole year next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey yarddog,arent you going to comment on this post here of mine?this was just for you after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, sorry I cant catch them all,  Ive been working a lot,   well hey the Raiders just won a game,  So the Rams back in LA?  hey why not?  St Louis is not such a great place these days
Click to expand...

yeah like i said,hope you can check out the thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this weeks game between the packers and pats is what manyh including myself think will be a superbowl preview.pats are due to lose and since its in green bay they should barring the pack doesnt do anythign stupid like muff a kickoff punt or the running back fumble at the goal line ot some stupid costly foul.if the past play them close that will bode well for them in the superbowl.this is what i pretty much predicted at the beginning of the season was them in the superbowl but the other team they would be playing i thought for sure would be the seahawks withrm them blowing out belecheat.doesnt look like the hawks will even makit back the way they bene playing,so if the bowout part is correct,it will come from the packers.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> this weeks game between the packers and pats is what manyh including myself think will be a superbowl preview.pats are due to lose and since its in green bay they should barring the pack doesnt do anythign stupid like muff a kickoff punt or the running back fumble at the goal line ot some stupid costly foul.if the past play them close that will bode well for them in the superbowl.this is what i pretty much predicted at the beginning of the season was them in the superbowl but the other team they would be playing i thought for sure would be the seahawks withrm them blowing out belecheat.doesnt look like the hawks will even makit back the way they bene playing,so if the bowout part is correct,it will come from the packers.



Your post is barely readable.


----------



## Papageorgio

New England has gone from toast to the top of the list. 

I have learned to never count out New England, not a favorite team of mine however I respect them and their accomplishments.


----------



## B. Kidd

Papageorgio said:


> New England has gone from toast to the top of the list.
> 
> I have learned to never count out New England, not a favorite team of mine however I respect them and their accomplishments.



Belichick is a freakin' magician. Having Brady as the anchor, year after year many other players come and go and he gets the most out of them! How can that not be respected? (and I'm no rave fan of the Pats, either.)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> New England has gone from toast to the top of the list.
> 
> I have learned to never count out New England, not a favorite team of mine however I respect them and their accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belichick is a freakin' magician. Having Brady as the anchor, year after year many other players come and go and he gets the most out of them! How can that not be respected? (and I'm no rave fan of the Pats, either.)
Click to expand...


magician?you cant be serious?  Tom Brady is the dude that  gets the most out of all his players and gets them to play great.

He is one of those rare quarterbacks like Montana  and Elway who made all the players around him better players than they are.average ones into good ones,good ones into great ones like Montana and Elway always did.

Dude Brady saved Belecheats career from the toilet.He was a complete zero and complete loser before Brady came along and rescued his career from the toilet.lol.

ESPN always bills him up as the greatest coach ever.they got to kiss his ass so they can get interviews with him.they never bring up the facts though that before Brady came to the pats,Belecheat was a miserable failure in his previous coaching job with the Cleveland Browns only having one winning season the entire time he was there for five seasons his fourth year there which was a fluke,the fifth and final one he went back to his losing ways again and he got canned.

Matter of fact it was only cause my talk radio station here in my city brought up that fact that I was aware of it.they really tore into him talking about how overrated he is.How he was nothing till Brady came along.

I then wondered why ESPN never talks about that and thats why.my local talk radio show will discuss that because they dont care about not having access to belecheat so they dont hold back those facts about him.

His first year with the pats when he had Bledoe as his quarterback,he did know better than carrol did with him and also had a losing season.

I always thougt that was a crock that carrol got fired when a washed up Drew Bledsoe was the problem and should have been the one that got fired instead.owners always take the easy way out though and fire the coach instead of the players though.

Tom Coulghlin will probably get canned after this season in new york as well.He shouldnt though because he isnt the problem.Eli Manning is.He is just throwing passes up in the air now to avoid taking a hit.

I think you need to check Belecheats history how good he was before Brady came along and rescued his ass from the toilet.


Lets just wait and see how well he does when Brady retires if he is STLL this so called magician.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as I was saying previously,i think this past weeks game between the pack and the pats was a preview of the upcoming superbowl with the same result.The packers win it by less than a touchdown.

I think for sure it will be a close game because as i said previously,if the patriots were able to go up to green bay and play the packers close,that would still be a victory for them so that really was a victory for the patriots in that game yesterday.


----------



## rightwinger

Worst thread EVER!


----------



## ChrisL

Fourth Superbowl ring says NOT on the way out.


----------



## rightwinger

Hard to believe just a few short months ago we were discussing the demise of the Patriot dynasty


----------



## High_Gravity

The Patriots are whats right with the NFL.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?


I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.

Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.

Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> The Patriots are whats right with the NFL.


Everyone is happy the years they don’t win. Even Tom Brady’s friends are sick of him winning


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Hard to believe just a few short months ago we were discussing the demise of the Patriot dynasty


And here they are beating the undefeated Kansas City Chiefs in 2018. They are contenders still. But I’m always counting them out. It’s more wishful thinking. I hope.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
Click to expand...


whatever the fuck flouts your boat.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
Click to expand...

And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.  

Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
Click to expand...


No not with that defense.when they play against a journeyman QB their defense looks pretty good,but three weeks in a row when they faced a top notch QB in Rivers,Wilson and Cousins,they nearly blew it in the fourth quarter. If they had the defense from the days of the fearsome foursome it would be a no brainer they would go undefeated  but the Chiefs  are about the only team in the NFL that has a worse defense than they do.

I see them going 15-1 though and squaring off against the cheaters in the superbowl though. I dont think they will be able to take the Saints on the road in New Orleans.The rest of their games they should be just fine though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another perfect example how the cheatriots have tainted the sport of the NFL and Belicheat is a criminal above the law same as politicians. the whole organization knew that Hernandez was a criminal and nobody said anything about it.

shit the black sox have NOTHING on the cheatriots as the biggest scandal in sports history.

*‘Everybody’ knew about Hernandez’s criminal connections*
Former teammates paint disturbing picture of Aaron Hernandez in Patriots locker room


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
Click to expand...


No....they will lose in New Orleans...


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
Click to expand...

Not to change the subject but think about how good these two super bowls were. Which one do you think hurts more? 

Seattle. All you have to do is give the ball to marsh on lynch and you win back to back super bowls or

Atlanta who blew that huge lead and gave Brady another ring?

I love both. They both must haunt the players.

Atlanta was worse because at least Seattle won one


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to change the subject but think about how good these two super bowls were. Which one do you think hurts more?
> 
> Seattle. All you have to do is give the ball to marsh on lynch and you win back to back super bowls or
> 
> Atlanta who blew that huge lead and gave Brady another ring?
> 
> I love both. They both must haunt the players.
> 
> Atlanta was worse because at least Seattle won one
Click to expand...


they were BOTH obvious rigged superbowls.the most obvious rigged ones since the raiders and bucs game when raiders coach bill callahan threw the game so his pal john gruden could win the superbowl since they BOTH hated al davis and callhan apparenty did not like many of the raider players.that one was every bit as rigged the as the seahawks one cause callhan changed the game plan a mere 48 hours before gameday.that was UNPRECEDENTED in the history of football for a coach to change the game plan a mere 48 hours before the game.

 it was obviously rigged cause the players were EXCITED about the origianl game plan callahan had to run the ball most the plays against them since the bucs were vulnerable to the run,but then he changed it to mostly PASSING which was the bucs  STRENGTH on defense,the STEELERS on a monday night game,they ran the ball down the throuts of the bucs in that game that year.AND the raiders had a VERY strong running game and the offesive players outwiehed the bucs defensive players big time .

Does not take a genius to see callahan threw that game for gruden. same as it does not take a genius to see carrol threw the seahawks game and the coach of the falcons did as well to the cheats.  the coach of the falcons used to be the defensive coordinater under carrol.Looks like carrol corrupted him.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to change the subject but think about how good these two super bowls were. Which one do you think hurts more?
> 
> Seattle. All you have to do is give the ball to marsh on lynch and you win back to back super bowls or
> 
> Atlanta who blew that huge lead and gave Brady another ring?
> 
> I love both. They both must haunt the players.
> 
> Atlanta was worse because at least Seattle won one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were BOTH obvious rigged superbowls.the most obvious rigged ones since the raiders and bucs game when raiders coach bill callahan threw the game so his pal john gruden could win the superbowl since they BOTH hated al davis and callhan apparenty did not like many of the raider players.that one was every bit as rigged the as the seahawks one cause callhan changed the game plan a mere 48 hours before gameday.that was UNPRECEDENTED in the history of football for a coach to change the game plan a mere 48 hours before the game.
> 
> it was obviously rigged cause the players were EXCITED about the origianl game plan callahan had to run the ball most the plays against them since the bucs were vulnerable to the run,but then he changed it to mostly PASSING which was the bucs  STRENGTH on defense,the STEELERS on a monday night game,they ran the ball down the throuts of the bucs in that game that year.AND the raiders had a VERY strong running game and the offesive players outwiehed the bucs defensive players big time .
> 
> Does not take a genius to see callahan threw that game for gruden. same as it does not take a genius to see carrol threw the seahawks game and the coach of the falcons did as well to the cheats.  the coach of the falcons used to be the defensive coordinater under carrol.Looks like carrol corrupted him.
Click to expand...

I love it one day Shaq was talking shit to Chris Webber about beating him in the NBA finals, or I can't remember who the two players were, but the one who lost in the finals brought up that this guy was refereeing their games, so basically who knows who would have one if the series wasn't totally rigged.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer the favorites to win the FC East.  Brady is looking old and slow.  He has very few weapons.  Has the day finally come when the Patriots lose the AFC East?  Is it over for Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
Click to expand...


Yeah I cant see them winning that one either.another game that gives me pause to doubt now that i think about it is the Bears game.It was proven last sunday they dont play well in cold weather games against a good defense.they only scored tow touchdowns there in mile high,MAYBE the mile high altitude had a lot to do with that as well which would not be a factor in chicago is what I am hoping. But it will be friged against a good defense late in the year so that game could be problems for them as well so my Rams may be looking at 14-2.

by the way WHY did you not even comment on my FIRST post at the top of this page the fact is is about the cheatriots?


----------



## JimH52

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are done now. I don’t see them winning this year and so if you say Brady was getting old 4 years ago, next year will be five.
> 
> Clearly you were wrong about Brady then but now I think you are right.
> 
> Same with Drew Brees, Big Ben and Aaron Rodgers. Done! Let the kids play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to change the subject but think about how good these two super bowls were. Which one do you think hurts more?
> 
> Seattle. All you have to do is give the ball to marsh on lynch and you win back to back super bowls or
> 
> Atlanta who blew that huge lead and gave Brady another ring?
> 
> I love both. They both must haunt the players.
> 
> Atlanta was worse because at least Seattle won one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were BOTH obvious rigged superbowls.the most obvious rigged ones since the raiders and bucs game when raiders coach bill callahan threw the game so his pal john gruden could win the superbowl since they BOTH hated al davis and callhan apparenty did not like many of the raider players.that one was every bit as rigged the as the seahawks one cause callhan changed the game plan a mere 48 hours before gameday.that was UNPRECEDENTED in the history of football for a coach to change the game plan a mere 48 hours before the game.
> 
> it was obviously rigged cause the players were EXCITED about the origianl game plan callahan had to run the ball most the plays against them since the bucs were vulnerable to the run,but then he changed it to mostly PASSING which was the bucs  STRENGTH on defense,the STEELERS on a monday night game,they ran the ball down the throuts of the bucs in that game that year.AND the raiders had a VERY strong running game and the offesive players outwiehed the bucs defensive players big time .
> 
> Does not take a genius to see callahan threw that game for gruden. same as it does not take a genius to see carrol threw the seahawks game and the coach of the falcons did as well to the cheats.  the coach of the falcons used to be the defensive coordinater under carrol.Looks like carrol corrupted him.
Click to expand...


I trust Billicheat and Brady as far as I can spit a watermelon....not the seed....the entire watermelon.  They have been cheating for years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever the fuck flouts your boat.
> 
> 
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to change the subject but think about how good these two super bowls were. Which one do you think hurts more?
> 
> Seattle. All you have to do is give the ball to marsh on lynch and you win back to back super bowls or
> 
> Atlanta who blew that huge lead and gave Brady another ring?
> 
> I love both. They both must haunt the players.
> 
> Atlanta was worse because at least Seattle won one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were BOTH obvious rigged superbowls.the most obvious rigged ones since the raiders and bucs game when raiders coach bill callahan threw the game so his pal john gruden could win the superbowl since they BOTH hated al davis and callhan apparenty did not like many of the raider players.that one was every bit as rigged the as the seahawks one cause callhan changed the game plan a mere 48 hours before gameday.that was UNPRECEDENTED in the history of football for a coach to change the game plan a mere 48 hours before the game.
> 
> it was obviously rigged cause the players were EXCITED about the origianl game plan callahan had to run the ball most the plays against them since the bucs were vulnerable to the run,but then he changed it to mostly PASSING which was the bucs  STRENGTH on defense,the STEELERS on a monday night game,they ran the ball down the throuts of the bucs in that game that year.AND the raiders had a VERY strong running game and the offesive players outwiehed the bucs defensive players big time .
> 
> Does not take a genius to see callahan threw that game for gruden. same as it does not take a genius to see carrol threw the seahawks game and the coach of the falcons did as well to the cheats.  the coach of the falcons used to be the defensive coordinater under carrol.Looks like carrol corrupted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust Billicheat and Brady as far as I can spit a watermelon....not the seed....the entire watermelon.  They have been cheating for years.
Click to expand...


Now THATS what i wanted to hear.anybody that DOES trust those two criminals and think they are great are just plain idiots.period.

at the time when the rams won their first superbowl against that phony fraud team in stank louis,I was thrilled at the time the cheats won cause at that time i did not know what cheaters they were and i did not want to see that evil bitch owner of the rams have another superbowl trophy to host so at the time,i LOVED the patriots for winning that game.LOL  i will NEVER cheer on a team from st louis the rest of my life since they stole the rams from LA.

The thing that I hate to think about is i would hate it if that cheating team were to ever beat my LOS ANGELES Rams in the superbowl.i loved it they beat that stank louis team,but i dont know what i would do if they beat the LOS ANGELES Rams which could very well happen this year i am afraid.


----------



## JimH52

LA RAM FAN said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I may still be wrong again about Brady.  He just beat the undefeated Chiefs.  Kansas City has some learning and experiences to go through before they can climb the mountain top.
> 
> Do you think the LA Rams will go undefeated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....they will lose in New Orleans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to change the subject but think about how good these two super bowls were. Which one do you think hurts more?
> 
> Seattle. All you have to do is give the ball to marsh on lynch and you win back to back super bowls or
> 
> Atlanta who blew that huge lead and gave Brady another ring?
> 
> I love both. They both must haunt the players.
> 
> Atlanta was worse because at least Seattle won one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were BOTH obvious rigged superbowls.the most obvious rigged ones since the raiders and bucs game when raiders coach bill callahan threw the game so his pal john gruden could win the superbowl since they BOTH hated al davis and callhan apparenty did not like many of the raider players.that one was every bit as rigged the as the seahawks one cause callhan changed the game plan a mere 48 hours before gameday.that was UNPRECEDENTED in the history of football for a coach to change the game plan a mere 48 hours before the game.
> 
> it was obviously rigged cause the players were EXCITED about the origianl game plan callahan had to run the ball most the plays against them since the bucs were vulnerable to the run,but then he changed it to mostly PASSING which was the bucs  STRENGTH on defense,the STEELERS on a monday night game,they ran the ball down the throuts of the bucs in that game that year.AND the raiders had a VERY strong running game and the offesive players outwiehed the bucs defensive players big time .
> 
> Does not take a genius to see callahan threw that game for gruden. same as it does not take a genius to see carrol threw the seahawks game and the coach of the falcons did as well to the cheats.  the coach of the falcons used to be the defensive coordinater under carrol.Looks like carrol corrupted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust Billicheat and Brady as far as I can spit a watermelon....not the seed....the entire watermelon.  They have been cheating for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THATS what i wanted to hear.anybody that DOES trust those two criminals and think they are great are just plain idiots.period.
> 
> at the time when the rams won their first superbowl against that phony fraud team in stank louis,I was thrilled at the time the cheats won cause at that time i did not know what cheaters they were and i did not want to see that evil bitch owner of the rams have another superbowl trophy to host so at the time,i LOVED the patriots for winning that game.LOL  i will NEVER cheer on a team from st louis the rest of my life since they stole the rams from LA.
> 
> The thing that I hate to think about is i would hate it if that cheating team were to ever beat my LOS ANGELES Rams in the superbowl.i loved it they beat that stank louis team,but i dont know what i would do if they beat the LOS ANGELES Rams which could very well happen this year i am afraid.
Click to expand...


Please never say the Putriots might beat the Rams in this year's SB...Donald is coming on now and the offense is off the charts!  I will be surprized if the Putriots make the SB.  Their defense sucks..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My hope is that the Chiefs knock them out in the post season


----------



## JimH52

Grampa Murked U said:


> My hope is that the Chiefs knock them out in the post season



The Chiefs need to win home field advantage.  If the Putriots gain the home field, they will go to the SB.  There is always "homecooking" referee calls in Foxboro...I guess Coach Billicheat arranges that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that the Chiefs knock them out in the post season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs need to win home field advantage.  If the Putriots gain the home field, they will go to the SB.  There is always "homecooking" referee calls in Foxboro...I guess Coach Billicheat arranges that.
Click to expand...


exactly,you nailed it.

man this sucks,i have rooted against the chiefs my entire life other than when they played that phony fraud team in stank louis the lambs,so this kills me to have to cheer on the chiefs but i got no other options.


----------



## JimH52

LA RAM FAN said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that the Chiefs knock them out in the post season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs need to win home field advantage.  If the Putriots gain the home field, they will go to the SB.  There is always "homecooking" referee calls in Foxboro...I guess Coach Billicheat arranges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,you nailed it.
> 
> man this sucks,i have rooted against the chiefs my entire life other than when they played that phony fraud team in stank louis the lambs,so this kills me to have to cheer on the chiefs but i got no other options.
Click to expand...


Someone other than Billicheat and his Putriots need to win home field advantage in the AFC.  No one wins in Foxboro against the Cheatriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that the Chiefs knock them out in the post season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs need to win home field advantage.  If the Putriots gain the home field, they will go to the SB.  There is always "homecooking" referee calls in Foxboro...I guess Coach Billicheat arranges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,you nailed it.
> 
> man this sucks,i have rooted against the chiefs my entire life other than when they played that phony fraud team in stank louis the lambs,so this kills me to have to cheer on the chiefs but i got no other options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone other than Billicheat and his Putriots need to win home field advantage in the AFC.  No one wins in Foxboro against the Cheatriots.
Click to expand...


yep they always have the home town refs in their pockets thats WHY they CANT win on the road in the playoffs against the best of the best,they have not won on the road since 2008,thats ten years.LOL


----------



## Montrovant

JimH52 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that the Chiefs knock them out in the post season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs need to win home field advantage.  If the Putriots gain the home field, they will go to the SB.  There is always "homecooking" referee calls in Foxboro...I guess Coach Billicheat arranges that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,you nailed it.
> 
> man this sucks,i have rooted against the chiefs my entire life other than when they played that phony fraud team in stank louis the lambs,so this kills me to have to cheer on the chiefs but i got no other options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone other than Billicheat and his Putriots need to win home field advantage in the AFC.  No one wins in Foxboro against the Cheatriots.
Click to expand...


Well, the Ravens did in 2010.  The Jets did in 2011.  And the Ravens did it again in 2013.  It's not very common in the Belichick/Brady era, though: they have 19 playoff wins in Foxboro.

New England Patriots Playoff History | Pro-Football-Reference.com


----------

